# I know its a rhom..just not sure what kind



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

I am not sure what kinda rhom this is.,...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

A rhom is a rhom.

My personal view is that if you know the location of collection then there is some value in adding that when talking about your rhom....like Peruvian rhombeus.

Anything else is simply a personal description....like Highbacked rhom, diamond rhom....and so on....and so on.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

Thank you...he is for sale as well...just want to open up some tank space for somthing else.....


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Its really hard to tell what kind of serra that is.... Its too small to ID accurately. The only sure thing is that the fish is a serrasalmus.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Find out the collection point and you might have a little more luck


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

too hard to tell


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

he has a weird shape. Kinda looks like a bullet.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> he has a weird shape. Kinda looks like a bullet.
> [snapback]1093427[/snapback]​


maybe thats a nice name for the fish

silver bullet........









stephan king rulez.......


----------

